# Deficiency h. polysperma



## Jake101 (29 Oct 2015)

Hi,

Before starting to adjust ferts, I wanted to get an opinion on the deficiency. Visible on hygrophila polysperma, affecting only older leaves. My guess from the deficiency guides is anything between potassium, phosphate or manganese. Potassium is my first choice, though. 

No pressurised CO2 or Excel. I use weekly ow light EI regime with CMS+B.


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Oct 2015)

Maybe a bit to much light?...What substrate do you have?


----------



## rebel (30 Oct 2015)

K I reckon. Could be PO4.


----------



## Jake101 (30 Oct 2015)

I have Seachem Flourite Black Sand with Seachem root tabs. I have measured about 20-25 umol on the substrate level.

I'll try with K first.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Oct 2015)

Hi
My guess is Magnesium...this plant loves regular water changes...if you don't do them it will suffer...if you have low Magnesium in your tap water it can be depleted quickly!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Jake101 (30 Oct 2015)

I'll change about 30 % weekly. The water is relatively soft, about 4-5 dH. According to the water company the tap water has 22 ppm Ca and 7 ppm Mg.

Edit: I made some quick calculations, based on the simplified assumption that plants use all ferts before the weekly water change (and adding ferts). This way I get the lower limit for the amounts right after the wc. I naturally know that NO3 is at least 10 ppm and PO4 1 ppm right after (low tech weekly EI regime).

Ca - 7 ppm
Mg - 2 ppm
K - 14 ppm


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Oct 2015)

I agree with Hoggie...as there should be enough K in your substrate with root taps.


----------



## Jake101 (31 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the insights. I'll add more Mg.


----------



## rebel (31 Oct 2015)

Can you post some follow up pictures. Very curious to see results...


----------



## ian_m (31 Oct 2015)

Mechanical damage to plants usually indicates one of two things, carbon deficiency or hungry/nibbley fish. Try dosing Excel I small doses.


----------



## Jake101 (3 Nov 2015)

ian_m said:


> Mechanical damage to plants usually indicates one of two things, carbon deficiency or hungry/nibbley fish. Try dosing Excel I small doses.



What are the possible solutions if it is carbon deficiency and I am not keen in adding Excel? Less light?


----------



## ian_m (3 Nov 2015)

Less light and/or CO2 and/or Excel.


----------



## GHNelson (3 Nov 2015)

Hi
How long have you had the plant in the aquarium?
I think your low in Nitrate should be about 20ppm NO3.
hoggie


----------

